# Caad8 vs. Caad9 - what's the difference?



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I mean besides one digit. I noted in the geometry the standover for a caad8 frame is a little lower for a caad8 than a caad 9. Is anyone familiar with any other significant differences in weight, durability, handling, and so forth? Is the trade-in price the same? The previous thread about trade-ins got me to thinking about maybe swapping out my beloved Caad5. The new frame would have to be a lot better, and it's hard to see how it could be. Anyone know?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

supposedly the main difference is the seat stays were tapered and shaped more in the caad 9, for a more comfortable ride. IMHO i cant tell the difference when i get on both back to back but you may start to feel it a few hours down the road. Both or 07 bikes but the caad 8 is being phased out right now on favor of the caad 9. But if you can get a good deal on it then i would say go for it, its definantly not any less of a bike.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Cannondale made 2 changes to the CAAD9 frame that I could see; 1st was to improve the stiffness of the head tube. The top tube was larger in diameter at the connection point to the head tube. 2nd: The seat stays attach to the side of the seat tube instead of at the back like the CAAD8. This makes for a stiffer rear triangle. The CAAD9 frame will be just a little stiffer feeling, while the CAAD8 would be more comfortable on longer rides.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

According to a man who has ridden many, many miles on the CAAD 5,7, and now 9, the CAAD9 is "more comfortable than the 5, stiffer than the 7." Of the last three iterations of the CAAD frame, the 9 is going to be the most like your CAAD5.


----------



## jczajka (May 29, 2006)

the main difference is:

60 grams lighter

16% stiffer in the headtube; deflection


The front end has round tubes. The headtube junction is similar to the Synapse. Using less material but stiffer.


Direct from Cannondale's website

"NEW CAAD9 FRAME

The top tube of the new CAAD9 has a larger diameter at the head tube, while the down tube and seat tube are larger in the bottom bracket region. The result is greater torsional stiffness without a weight penalty"










The CAAD 9 is the nicest aluminum bike Cannondale has made. Probably the nice alu bike out there.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

jczajka said:


> The CAAD 9 is the nicest aluminum bike Cannondale has made. Probably the nice alu bike out there.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

i have a CAAD 9 - would not buy any other aluminium bike again - its so stiff and handles well.

The foundation of every other bike they make barring their new all carbon Super Six and Synapse (different geometry) takes from the CAAD 9


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I have both a CAAD9 and a Giant TCR (alum). The difference can be perceived as soon as you push the pedals. The C'dale transfers power *immediately* to the ground. 

The CAAD9 is a superior product and I'd say that it's definitely amongst the best al bikes out there.


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

[CAAD 9] Not to mention being bloomin light - my stock CAAD 9 105 with Dura Ace wheels and crap training tyres is only 700 grams heavier than my Spesh Tarmac SL with Dura Ace group and Dura Ace SL wheels and race tyres with lightest compenent set on it.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

*CAAD8 vrs CAAD9 - durability*

Is it safe to say that the changes made to the CAAD9 makes the CAAD9's top tube more susceptible to dents compared to the CAAD8? It seems to me that the CAAD9 is not as durable as the CAAD8. The CAAD9 is an excellent frame, but I think that the improvements comes with a price. 

Can anyone confirm this thought or am I the "you know what they say about ass-uming?"


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

HikenBike said:


> It seems to me that the CAAD9 is not as durable as the CAAD8


How did you reach that conclusion?


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

LeDomestique said:


> How did you reach that conclusion?




It's not a conclusion per se. I'm just asking. I'm not convinced myself.

Two items made think that it might be the case:

1 - If the bike has tubes that are larger in diameter without a "weight penalty", then I wonder if this translates into thinner walls. Thinner walls would be more susceptible to dents.

2 - Of the CAAD9s and Six13s that I've seen, noticeable dents in the top tube were not uncommon. Some are small, some are large. My sample size is relatively small, that is was I pose my question. I'd like to hear from others on the subject. I'm looking to buy a CAAD9 for next season. Because of this, I pay attention to others riding CAADs. 

FWIW - Regardless of possible durability issues, I still plan on buying a CAAD9 in the future.


----------

